# IKEA toddler bed?



## Bunnybee

Does anyone have an IKEA children's bed for their DC? We are thinking of getting one for DD (she is almost 28 months) because they are affordable and small. How is the quality? How long could a child use these beds? Do they take a standard size sheet? Are the mattresses comfy?
Here is one I'm considering: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S89829082

TIA


----------



## morganeldi

I recently got an ikea toddler bed--well, its longer than a regular toddler bed. I only got it for staging my home since ds sleeps with us. Sometimes he thinks its fun to play on though









The one I got, which is longer than the one in your link-- the mattress is sort of an eggshell foam mattress and very comfy. I'm not sure if the one you linked would fit a typical crib mattress but I'd venture a guess that it won't but I could be wrong.

The sheets that fit my mattress are sort of a jersey material and very nice.

If you have to buy a new mattress for it anyway I'd recommend going with a longer or extendable one that they sell because it will last her much longer than a typical toddler sized one but still doesn't take up as much space as a twin.

I've had a lot of ikea beds and they seem to be pretty sturdy and hold up well over the years.

This is the one I have:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39836495


----------



## Bunnybee

Thanks for the info! I like that bed you linked too!


----------



## LaLaLaLa

We have that same bed for our DD--she's been sleeping in it for two years now and it's held up so far! My DS has a different one--the critter bed, maybe, with the cutout of the cat and dog on the headboard? It's not quite as sturdy, but he jumps on it a lot and it's still together.

The mattress is a funny size; it doesn't fit regular sheets or crib sheets. If you want them to fit, you'll have to actually buy the IKEA sheets, I think.

I've spent time lying on my kids' beds, and DH tests their limits by lying on them, too. Eek! So they are pretty sturdy, and long enough that kids shouldn't outgrow them anytime soon.

We really like ours! Hooray for IKEA!


----------



## Bunnybee

Thanks again. I have another question: do the beds come wit the mattresses or do you buy them separately? I couldn't figure it out from the web site!


----------



## shelbean91

I'm pretty sure IKEA has all mattresses sold separately. We were just recently shopping for a new bed for dd- she had a queen I got really cheap and it's just too big for her room. So, I moved it to my ds's room and started shopping. IKEA ended up not being so inexpensive after adding mattress, so I shopped on craigslist. Took some time, but I got a GREAT set- whole bedroom set for $450, daybed, trundle, 7 drawer dresser, vanity mirror and 2drawer vanity, nightstand and mattresses. At least 25 years old, as it was the sellers childhood bed- wood, and looks brand new. If you have time, I highly recommend checking this as an alternative option.


----------



## tuck

We have this one http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00032586 I love it because it can expand. Right now we have the foot part down so its at the medium length for my five year old. Later we can flip the headboard down to make it even bigger. The mattress is in 3 parts so the headboard has a cushion tucked into it. Youe have to buy the 3 part sheet set from Ikea until you use it all the way out. Its also very low to the ground, which I like, but can fir 2 underbed storage boxes.


----------



## wombatclay

We have the Kritter bed for dd1... she picked it out about 1.5 years ago and it is pushed up against our queen bed to give us all a bit more space (mattresses on both beds are roughly the same height). So far it's held up well.

We didn't use the IKEA foam mattress though, instead we got a futon mattress (the kind they sell for futon chairs). It's not as long as the IKEA frame, but we packed the foot of the bed with some of her stuffed animals and it's all good. If you don't want to use the IKEA sheets you can wrap the IKEA foam mattress with a larger sheet and make sure the corners are tucked in tightly.

In terms of bed/mattress... some IKEA beds come with the slatted wood base, some come with the mattress, and some come with neither! It can be a bit tricky to figure out, but the packaging section of the product page should give you a hint. In the case of the leksvik bed linked in the OP the slatted base is included but the mattress is not. Also, their shipping is _not_ cheap so if you're looking into having it shipped then a local option may work better in the long run.


----------



## Malva

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnybee*
Here is one I'm considering: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S89829082

TIA

I have that one.

I can say that we bought the mattress separately but we had to because we picked up the bed in the AS IS section. It doesn't fit standard sheet. My son (3yo) only started to sleep on it last week and seem to sleep well. We have right against our bed and the transition from our bed to the toddler bed was pretty easy.


----------



## Bunnybee

Thanks again to all who replied. We ended up getting the Kritter bed in white. Luckilly we have an IKEA about 45 mins away so we didn't have to pay shipping, just gas for the car, lol. Dh put it together today and matress is still airing out so DD probably won't get to try it until tomorrow. I hope she likes it!


----------



## soso-lynn

That's the bed DD has. We bought it 2 and half years ago and it still is very solid and in great shape despite the constant jumping, playing with friends, me falling asleep with her while nursing, etc. We just took out the little guardrail, she feels so grown up now.

We also got a blue tent that goes over the bed, she loves that too because her bed is next to the window and I have a poster bed.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40099056


----------



## Bunnybee

Oh those tents are fun too! Maybe on our next trip we'll pick one up!


----------

